#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Aspen oneliner request

## sharkman

Please I need Aspen Oneliner/Power Flow version 9 or the ----- I really need it for my project.



Amine from MoroccoSee More: Aspen oneliner request

----------


## sharkman

no one has this ?
I'll pay for it

----------


## elect-pro

ASPEN OneLiner/Power Flow V9.7 Network/Local keys 
ASPEN OneLiner/Power Flow V10 Network/Local keys

Aspen full 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

if you want these softs mail me please
!ETAP_7_FINAL full_ functions 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
psse 31&32 ----- 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
!Siemens SINCAL V5.5 & V5.4 2008Apr 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
pls_cadd 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Aspen full 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
ETAP_7_----- full functions 
ETAP_6_----- full functions 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2009Apr 
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2008 Oct 
Siemens SINCAL V5.4 2008Apr 
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.3.5 
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.4.1 
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.4.2 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
SIEMENS POWER TECHNOLOGIES INTERNATIONAL 
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSSE-31.2.0 
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSSE-32.0 
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSS(tm)E-29.0 
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSS(tm)E-30.1.0 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 
DIGSILENT POWERFACTORY 14 
DIGSILENT POWERFACTORY 13 
PLS_CADD v9.20 
cape 2007 
cape 2008 
ASPEN OneLiner/Power Flow V9.7 Network/Local keys 
ASPEN OneLiner/Power Flow V10 Network/Local keys 

ThermoFlow 19

RoseMount tank radar 2009 
RoseMount tank radar 2008 

chieprice@yandex.ru or 
chea669@yahoo.com
===============================================

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend,
Aspen oneliner link "Aspen full http://webfile.ru/4380888" is dead. Request please upload again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Sharkman,
If you have link for ASPEN oneliner please share.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Am looking for ASPEN ONELINER & CDEGS software request Please share links.

----------


## migguell

raj151857 ,

I have the soft Aspen Oneliner. 
But it only work with a USB Hardlock. 
Do you known how to crk this?

----------


## surgeArrester

hi migguell..

what kind of version of aspen are you using?.. i have tried -----ing the version 10.12 only..

----------


## raj151857

please share ASPEN full with ******** please

----------


## migguell

Hi surgeArrester,

I have a version 10.12 too. 
Do you know how to bypass a hardlook?






> hi migguell..
> 
> what kind of version of aspen are you using?.. i have tried -----ing the version 10.12 only..

----------


## surgeArrester

hi miguel...

you can use HASP emulator.. that the tool i have been using.. however, if you upgrade aspen into 11.7 (which is what we have right now..) we cannot use the emulator.. probably the emulator cannot emulate the hardlock as new version of its driver..

how many buses does your aspen has?.. i could help on that.. and i could share to you the instructions on how to do it..  if you are willing to share your installer..

----------


## migguell

hi surgeArrester,

I will check tomorrow and confirm the version for you.

Of course I can share the installer. My goal is to divide, as it also took several software here. This is a great community.

In my power system i have 150 buses or a little more.

Thanks

----------


## surgeArrester

ok i will wait for the installer.. and i will to you the emulator i have.. perhaps if could work.. we will just try..



i have applied it at version 10.12 and it works..See More: Aspen oneliner request

----------


## migguell

Hi, i confim the version that i have, 10.12 .

I will upload the setup.exe in 4Shared or other and share the link.

Thanks

----------


## raj151857

Please share ASAP

----------


## camilochaves

Does anyone has CYMGRD from CYME ?

----------


## nagovind

PLEASE SHARE APEN ! please HELP

----------


## vbv8

If anyone has pss/e33 sn, plaese share . or
email vbv8@163.com
with best regards

----------


## lhnhan

Please share me PSS/E 32 or 33. Best regards . Mail : lhnhan@gmail.com

----------


## sfcbatch94

Hi guys, my colleague successfully bypass/----- ASPEN Onliner wherein dongle is not required when using this program but the version that we have is only 2001. Maybe if you could share to us the Version 10 or 11 and I will let him ----- again. Please see attached picture for details. Thanks!**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nagovind

Please share the working file....................to help electrical community

----------


## nagovind

Please share the working file....................to help electrical community

----------


## surgeArrester

> Hi guys, my colleague successfully bypass/----- ASPEN Onliner wherein dongle is not required when using this program but the version that we have is only 2001. Maybe if you could share to us the Version 10 or 11 and I will let him ----- again. Please see attached picture for details. Thanks!**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



hi... i would like to know about did he bypass the dongle.. if he bypassed it using a software dongle or an emulator.. it will work only until version 10.12

----------


## thyago_hc

Hi, I'm looking for Aspen OneLiner. Could someone share the link with me? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Joule

Dear Elect



Please re-load the links I need to download the Aspen Oneliner.See More: Aspen oneliner request

----------


## haiquantbd

Dear migguell
I am newbee from Viet Nam. I strongly need Aspen-oneliner, now. Please re-load, many thanks

----------

